# computer-schneider.net



## razor311 (23 Dezember 2013)

ist dieser shop seriös?
habe erst nach dem bestellen bemerkt das es eine sehr merkwürdige adresse ist, geld habe ich noch keins überwiesen...


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Impressum sagt aus, Russland.
Alleine deswegen würde ICH dort nicht per Vorkasse oder Kreditkarte kaufen.
Wenn ich dort bestellen würde, dann höchstens auf Rechnung nach Lieferung und Prüfung der Ware.
Sollte irgendwas mit der Ware sein, (defekt oder nicht geliefert) dann versuche mal in Russland deine Gewährleistungsansprüche durchzusetzen.
Sollte dir das aber egal sein, dann must du das eben auf eigenes Risiko durchziehen.


----------



## razor311 (23 Dezember 2013)

na dann werde ich auf nachnahme bestehen wenn das nicht aktzeptiert wird lass ichs wohl lieber bleiben.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Bei Nachnahme kannst du die Ware auch nicht prüfen.
Wackelpudding bestellt, bezahlt, ausgepackt und Backstein war im Paket.
Viel Glück....


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Ups... Vorsicht.
Da wollte ich doch mal die Artikel betrachten, Sehe Logitech Funkmaus und bei Details werde ich direkt zu Amazon weitergeleitet.
Das ist SEHR misteriös. 
Wieso wird zu Amazon weitergeleitet?
Dann bestell lieber gleich bei Amazon.

Alle Waren die ich angeklickt habe, landen dann auf Amazonseiten!!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 Dezember 2013)

Kraut und Rüben! 

Firmensitz in Rußland - AGB aus Deutschland. Versandkosten für Deutschland supergünstig, nach Rußland aber sehr teuer, trotzdem sollen Retouren nach Rußland geschickt werden. Klarer Fall von Fakeshop!

Hier sind weitere Fakeshops der Bande gelistet:
http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7762p1

Amazon scheint gerne mit unseriösen Firmen zusammenzuarbeiten, dies hier ist nicht der erste Fall, den ich beobachtet habe.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2013)

Das ist höchst merkwürden...
Mein Link eines Manfrotto-Stativs verlinkte via computer-preise.com und eine Preisvergleichsseite komplett automatisch auf eine Seite eines deutschen Fotohändlers in Bremen
Macht irgendwie keinen Sinn ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 Dezember 2013)

@Hippo 
Bist Du auf der Tastatur eingeschlafen?

Die Link-Manipulation, die Du beobachtest macht schon Sinn. Der Preisvergleich wertet die erste Seite aus, die dann ganz oben in der Liste auftaucht. Die Weiterleitung führt zu einem Shop, der einen höheren Preis hat und der Kunde bemerkt es normalerweise nicht, weil er sich den Preis aus der Liste nicht merkt, sondern sich auf den Link verläßt. Ich würde die Finger von dem Bremer Fotohändler lassen. Wer ist es?

Nebelwolf


----------



## passer (23 Dezember 2013)

http://computer-schneider.net/index.php?cPath=85747_96252

LOL ein 40 Zoll Grundig für 32€ ......


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung - mein Provider hier hat sich aufgehängt und ich komm jetzt erst wieder rein.
Ich hab schon wieder so eine Vervielfältigungsorgie erwartet :-(
Hier der komplette Link
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0049F18J4/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=preiseonlinee-21&linkCode=as2&camp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B0049F18J4
Der Preis ist identisch mit dem beim Computer-Schneider


----------



## Bento (23 Dezember 2013)

Und das Bremer Fotogeschäft ist mir persönlich bekannt.
Ich habe dort schon öfter eingekauft und die sind zu 100% seriös und würden sich nicht mit einem FakeShop zusammentun.
Das ganze sind Links über Amazon. Auch ich landete bei jedem Klick auf Amazon.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (23 Dezember 2013)

@passer 
So läuft die Nummer, man ist immer in den Preissuchmaschinen oben.

Auf dem Server mit der IP 46.4.85.146 liegen 12 annonym registrierte Domains, die sich alle zum Betrieb von betrügerischen Fakeshops eignen:
computer-preise.com
computer-scheider.com
computer-schneider.net
haushalt-nill.com
hifi-preise.com
mein-preisvergleich.com
muenzen-preise.com
stabler-computer.com
uhren-preise.com

4 Domains konnte ich auf die Schnelle nicht ermitteln.

Ich persönlich würde einen großen Bogen um Firmen machen, die von russischen Fakeshops verlinkt werden. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2013)

Was bringt das wenn ich dann zu einem normalen deutschen Fotogeschäft verlinkt werde und ich dann dort über den ganz normalen Amazon-Weg bestelle?
Wozu dann der Umweg über computer-preis.com und mein-preisvergleich.com. Wenn das ganze auf einen weiteren Fakeshop verlinken würde - ok.
Aber lt Bento (mir persönlich bekannt) ist das ein richtig echter Bremer Laden mit echter Ladentür und echten Schaufenstern.


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Aehm, das bezieht sich nur auf den Button Details.
Bestellt wird da aber auch über den Shop selbst, wenn man dann nicht die Details Seite (eben Amazon) nutzt.
ich mach mal ne Testbestellung...


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Ahhh noch was gefunden, Bestellen so nicht möglich:

AGB Sagt:
*1.2 Unternehmer im Sinne der Geschäftsbedingungen sind natürliche oder juristische Personen oder rechtsfähige Personengesellschaften, die bei Vertragsschluss mit der Global Internet Marketing LLC in Ausübung ihrer gewerblichen oder selbständigen beruflichen Tätigkeit handeln.*

und bei der Anmeldung mit tausenden persönlichen Daten auch :

*Firmendaten (nur B2B-Kunden)*


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Razor311 bist du selbstständig oder handelst im Auftrag einer Firma?


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, was soll das mit dem B2B Händler, der Ware vom Einzelhandel anbietet


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2013)

Sag ich doch - "Höchst Merkwürden"
Internetgaunern für Anfänger?


----------



## raundsi (23 Dezember 2013)

Ach wa, da hat irgend ein Kiddie gebastelt. Ich frag mich nur, wie man überhaupt auf solche Shops stößt, razor ?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Dezember 2013)

Da hat kein Kiddie gebastelt, dahinter stecken professionell handelnde Banden. Ein Webshop, der über einen längeren Zeitraum in einer Preisvergleichsliste steht, erweckt keinen Argwohn mehr und hebelt vermutlich die Sicherheitsmechanismen aus.

Nebelwolf


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Ein Webshop, der über einen längeren Zeitraum in einer Preisvergleichsliste steht,


Die Domainregistrierung läßt nicht auf einen längeren Zeitraum schließen und verstärkt den Argwohn gewaltig:


> Domain Name: COMPUTER-SCHNEIDER.NET
> *Created On: 16-Jun-2013* 07:00:00 UTC
> ...
> Registrant Name: *Registration Privacy,* No-IP.com
> ...


Ist so unsauber, das selbst der Sondermüll seine liebe Mühe damit hätte....


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Dezember 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Die Domainregistrierung läßt nicht auf einen längeren Zeitraum schließen und verstärkt den Argwohn gewaltig



Weihnachten soll nächstes Jahr wiederholt werden, dann ist der Shop über ein Jahr alt, hat vielleicht schon einige positive Bewertungen erhalten und hat dann kurz vor Weihnachten die allerbesten Preise. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Weihnachten soll nächstes Jahr wiederholt werden



Echt? Ist deine Quelle sicher? Mist, wieder den gleichen Stress wie dieses Jahr? unglaublich... :-(


----------



## raundsi (25 Dezember 2013)

Mich wundert vor allem eins: der TS behauptet, dort gekauft zu haben... ich habe aber keinerlei Möglichkeit gefunden, dort überhaupt was in den Warenkorb zu legen...


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2013)

ich auch nicht. Vielleicht hat er die Anmeldung komplett durchgezogen?
Aber egal. Sein Problem nun...


----------



## chrismllr80 (1 März 2014)

Habe da auch was bestellt. Rechnungssumme um das 10 fache höher als in der Artikelbeschreibung angezeigt. Nicht mal eine Bestätigungbekommen. Stornierung weder per Mail noch per Telefon möglich da es die Mailadresse und die Telefonnummer nicht gibt! Gut das ich den Betrag überweisen soll was ich natürlich nicht tue. mal schauen was da noch kommt


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2014)

> OOO Stabler-Computer
> Global Internet Marketing LLC
> Russia-Kazan,
> Br. Kashurinyh Str. 108 / office 1029


Würde mich mal interessieren, wohin der seine Steuern abführen möchte.


----------



## jupp11 (2 März 2014)

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7762p1


> Nun sollte man sich fragen, welcher Shopbetreiber der nichts zu verbergen hat, muss sein Geschäft über einen Anonymisierungsdienst laufen lassen?


berechtigte Frage


> Ein weiterer Punkt, derauffällt, ist das Angeboten wird, die Ware ab Lager selbst abzuholen. Nur wo befindet sich das Lager? Ausser der Anschrift in Russland ist keine bekannt


Sich mit solch dubiosen "Händlern" einzulassen ist, schlicht naiv.


----------



## LeBon (18 Juni 2014)

Hier die Auflösung:
(lang und detailiert, fast schon ne Anleitung)

Das ist eine Webseitenkonstruktion um von einer Preisvergleichseite nach Amazon verlinken zu können, was eigentlich von beiden Parteien untersagt ist. Ich habe hier heute einen Fall dieses Betreibers auf dem Tisch gehabt und erkläre das mal.

Auf Google Shopping sucht man nach einem Epson WF3520 und findet ein günstiges Angebot bei Haushalt-Nill. Der unbedarfte User klickt drauf und landet nach kurzer Zeit bei Amazon und sieht den Drucker dort. Preis meistens nicht derselbe, oft aber OK und da Amazon ein großer Laden ist, dem man ja vertraut, mag man sich entscheiden, den Drucker einfach da zu kaufen. An sich also (bis vielleicht auf die Täuschung beim Preis) nichts Kriminelles. Von Kundenseite aus gesehen.
Wenn man allerdings selbst einen Shop bei Google Shopping positionieren möchte, merkt man wie ärgerlich das ist: 
Der Fakeshop greift einfach Fantasiepreise aus der Luft und führt dadurch immer die Liste an, wenn der Kunde nach Preis oder Gesamtpreis sortiert. Dadurch kommen eine Menge Klicks rein, und mit ihnen auch Verkäufe bei Amazon. Und da der Betreiber ein Amazon Affiliate ist, verdient er Provision an den verkauften Artikeln.
Google verbietet eine Verbindung zu Amazon, und Amazon verbietet Traffic von Google Shopping. Wieso funktioniert das also? Seit 2013?
Kein Shop wird ständig manuell gründlich überprüft. Zudem sitzen die Prüfer an Rechnern aus einem bestimmten IP Bereich.
Dann kann dieses System also vor der Freigabe so aufgesetzt werden, dass es legitim mit teuren Preisen wie ein echter Shop funktioniert - sollte wirklich jemand zu den horrenden Preisen bestellen, wird der Artikel einfach hinter der Hand auf Amazon besorgt und weitergeleitet. 
Möglich ist auch, dass der Shop sich nur legitim verhält, wenn IP Adressen aus Googles Sphäre darauf zugreifen.

Auf jeden Fall wird das System nach der Google- Freigabe für den Kunden so aussehen: 


[Google Shopping -> Fakeshop 1]  ->  [Fakeshop 2 -> Amazon.de]

Google kennt nur Shop 1 und Amazon kennt nur Shop 2. Solange der Betreiber diese beiden Teile auseinanderhalten kann, wird das Konstrukt nicht auffliegen.

In meinem Fall heute sah das so aus:
[Google Shopping - haushalt-nill.com] - [computer-preise.com - Amazon.de]

Man muss sich vor Augen führen, dass mit sehr geringem Kapitalaufwand (minimale CPC Kosten in Adwords) große Mengen an Klicks und Provisionen generiert werden können. Da sind 6-stellige Monatsauszahlungen drin. Dann kann man verstehen, warum Leute so einen komplexen Kram aufsetzen. Nein Kiddies sind das nicht. Kriminelle Banden müssen das aber auch nicht sein. Ein einzelner Coder kann das bauen. So ein System ist an sich nicht auf Beschiß ausgelegt, es ist halt nur Ärgerlich, das echte Händler Kunden an Amazon verlieren. 

Am besten man meldet es sowohl Amazon als auch Google. Da beide Konzerne aber so gar keine Lust auf Kundenkontakt haben, ist das nicht so einfach. Bei Amazon hatte ich eine Frau am Telefon, die nicht mal wusste, was ein Amazon Affiliate ist (auch nicht nachdem ich ihr beschrieben habe, was das ist).




Hier noch mehr Details, man beachte die Amazon Affiliate ID 'preiseonlinee-21' in der Amazon URL ganz am Schluß


#---- Google Shopping Seite

https://www.google.de/shopping/prod...tps&ei=4kGhU7v8Mcmt0QXk_YGoBA&ved=0CF4Q2SswAA

#---- Google Shopping Link (Haushalt-Nill)

http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=L&ai=C...ct_info.php?products_id=149298868&pr=MTA1Ljk5

#---- führt zu

http://haushalt-nill.com/product_info.php?products_id=149298868&pr=MT A1Ljk5

#---- wird sofort weitergeleitet zu

http://computer-preise.com/go.php?id=149298868

#---- wird mit aktiviertem JavaScript weitergeleitet zu

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...mp=1638&creative=6742&creativeASIN=B0098YHOGM


----------



## BenTigger (18 Juni 2014)

Wow.....


----------



## raundsi (18 Juni 2014)

Gute Anleitung, danke!


----------



## LeBon (19 Juni 2014)

Das Prinzip gibt es schon seit etlichen Jahren, damals hatte man dann versucht, direkt aus der Adwords Werbung (im Suchergebnis) zu Amazon zu verlinken, das wurde schnell unterbunden. Inzwischen haben sich die Methoden mit den Gegenmaßnahmen weiterentwickelt.

Wer wissen will, warum es soviel Mist, Spam, Beschiß, Blogs, Werbung, Gastbeiträge, Produkttests/Reviews/Videos etc gibt, sollte sich mal intensiv mit dem Thema Internet Marketing (IM) befassen. Letzen Endes sind die allermeisten Betreiber 'Glückssucher' denen irgendwer erzählt hat, man könne im Internet einen Haufen Geld ohne Schweiß machen. Die benutzen dann halt Spambots etc und feuern ohne Sinn und Verstand durch die Gegend. Verdienen nichts, machen aber alles schmutzig. Und probieren dann die nächste Methode.

Mit komplexen Techniken kann man wohl auch heute noch Geld verdienen (das obengenannte Beispiel wird wohl schon seit Jahren Geld machen), aber da muss dann eine Menge Arbeit eingeflossen sein.
Wenn die Leute nicht mit dem Geschäft, für das ich arbeite, konkurrieren würden, hätte ich noch nicht mal was dagegen unternommen, ich respektiere die Leistung. Es werden keine Kunden betrogen oder geschädigt.
Und für uns als  Händler habe ich auch einen Weg gefunden, deren Erfolg auszunutzen, man greift die Kunden einfach bei Amazon.

Wohnsitz ist bei sowas nicht zu ermitteln; ohne zu Wissen wohin das Geld fließt kann man von außen unmöglich sagen, wo die ansässig sind.


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2014)

LeBon schrieb:


> Wohnsitz ist bei sowas nicht zu ermitteln; ohne zu Wissen wohin das Geld fließt kann man von außen unmöglich sagen, wo die ansässig sind.


Nachdem aber niemand tatsächlich geschädigt wird, dürfte das Interesse an der Identifizierung dieser innovativen Geschäftsleute denkbar gering sein. Das läuft dann so lange, bis es sich todgelaufen hat.


----------

